# Modifier l'action d'une touche clavier



## JulianFR (1 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Tout nouveau sur Mac je me suis offert un MBA 13' i5 avec clavier US qwerty. Vous allez trouver ma demande étrange, car j'ai bien choisi un clavier US délibérément, mais j'aimerai faire quelque chose:

Je souhaite changer l'action de la touche "*`/~*" (au dessus de "*tab*") en "*é/è*" afin de ne pas passer pour un illettré lorsque j'écris mes mails ou autre en français. Par la suite je trouverai une autre touche à remplacer pour pouvoir utiliser "*à/ê*".

J'ai cherche dans les preferences systeme > clavier mais je ne trouve pas. Si quelqu'un a une idee de comment faire cela, ce serait top. Et sinon, peut-être qu'il faudra faire une combinaison de touche, je ne sais pas.

Merci,
JFR


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2014)

Tu peux jeter un oeil à Ukelele .


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2014)

Salut *Julian*.

En addition de la piste de *C0rentin* , tu peux jeter un &#339;il ici &#9758;Le clavier de mes rêves existe-t-il?&#9756;. Au message #7, j'avais fait un tuto sur l'usage d'«Ukelele» afin de configurer un Keyboard_Layout, certes répondant à d'autres réquisits que ce que tu veux, mais éclairant le sens de la man&#339;uvre.

Il te suffira dans la base de données de Keyboard_Layouts qui vont avec «Ukelele», de sélectionner comme base le clavier Américain, d'en faire une copie (n'édite jamais directement les claviers de la base), de modifier la touche logique voulue, de déplacer ton fichier .keylayout dans le dossier Keyboard Layouts de ta bibliothèque personnelle (~/Library), de re-démarrer et de t'arranger (_Préférences Système_) pour introduire le nouveau clavier dans tes favoris. Il sera affiché dans la liste déroulante du menu 'drapeau' de la barre du Finder et sélectionnable/désélectionnable à volonté.

Personnellement, j'ai une série de claviers customisés que je me suis faits, soit pour avoir la touche Allemande eszett directement disponible, soit pour pouvoir marquer l'espace_fine à partir d'un simple alt+tab notamment. Ça marche impeccablement.


----------

